# Gaggia Classic Pro Steam Tip Upgrade



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi. I know that steam tip with more holes will not help too much, but I want try.

I can't find any new replace for my Gaggia. I messured that steam tip have only 6.5/7 mm, so, must looking M7 thread? Unfortunately all tips for sales are M8, 10 etc..

Also, I saw some adapters for steam wand tip like male M7 to male 1/8 BSPT Pipe Size 28TPI, which don't know which size is that in Europe.

Someone know is that steam tip possible to find and what size I looking for?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find it is a 1 / 16 BSP thread which is. 6.6 mm. X 28 tpi


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Can't find 1/16 size, only with 1 hole.

Maybe something like this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Espresso-Steam-Tip-Adapter-Male-M7-to-Male-1-8-BSPT-pipe-size-28TPI-Stainless/313111003765?hash=item48e6dec275:g:878AAOSw5-1e38bY


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From the measurements you provided I think this will be wrong ,cannot tell visually but by dims quite a difference between 1/16 BSP and 1/8 BSP. approv 2 mm dia


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

I will buy digital caliper and measure again.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

I don't think there is anything wrong with your measurement, it's just not a metric thread (it would be M6.6 if there was such a thing). Gaggia parts are all BSP threads. If you are looking at a M8 tip you need a 1/16 BSP to M8 adapter. I can't find one though. Closest I could find was https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metric-Female-Bush-to-Bsp-Male-Adaptors-in-Brass-Fine-Metric-Adaptors/113199012905?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131231084308%26meid%3Db319bfd474f04de09ddaeb48ba65c3f0%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D113108582347%26itm%3D113199012905%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DDefaultOrganic&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109

Which gives you M10 or M8 to 1/8 bsp then you would need someting like this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pipe-Check-Valve-1-8-BSP-Male-X-1-16-BSP-Female-One-Way-Fitting-Gas-PP-b3/163169861026?hash=item25fdae7da2:g:zBwAAOSwTZ1Xld89

Which is actually a check valve but I can't find a straight adapter.

This would end up being a bit long though. Have you thought about buying a 3 hole rancillo silvia steam wand and adapting it to fit your machine?


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you man for your time, I really appreciate that.

After you ask me that, yes, I was searched for RC upgrade and I saw that is not that difficult to change (not need distroy half of machine).

Tell me is the Rancillo Silvia V3 good choice? I found many steam Tips for buy.

But, maybe will need istall kit with that wand? I saw one post that someone must drill extension (adapter) thread for older Gaggia machine😯.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Strumph said:


> Thank you man for your time, I really appreciate that.
> 
> After you ask me that, yes, I was searched for RC upgrade and I saw that is not that difficult to change (not need distroy half of machine).
> 
> ...


 I have a V2 which was easy to install. V3 needs a kit because it's on a ball mount (unless you are a skilled fabricator). https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/gaggia-pre-2015-rancilio-steam-wand-v3-conversion-kit/

Good thread here on fitting the V3

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47733-fitting-silvia-v3-steam-wand-to-gaggia-classic/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=689529&embedComment=689529&embedDo=findComment#comment-689529


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

grumpyjag said:


> I have a V2 which was easy to install. V3 needs a kit because it's on a ball mount (unless you are a skilled fabricator). https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/gaggia-pre-2015-rancilio-steam-wand-v3-conversion-kit/
> 
> Good thread here on fitting the V3
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47733-fitting-silvia-v3-steam-wand-to-gaggia-classic/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=689529&embedComment=689529&embedDo=findComment#comment-689529


 1) is the outside tube of wand bigger of new V3 or not? In diameter.

2) Don't like the tip which come with V2 (have angles). Can I use on V2 nice shaped tips (like in new model) and with more holes?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not 100 % sure but I think you will find the V 3 tube is a larger diameter, and tips would not be interchangeable


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

On v1/v2 the highest tip which exist is with 3 holes?


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

grumpyjag said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with your measurement, it's just not a metric thread (it would be M6.6 if there was such a thing). Gaggia parts are all BSP threads. If you are looking at a M8 tip you need a 1/16 BSP to M8 adapter. I can't find one though. Closest I could find was https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metric-Female-Bush-to-Bsp-Male-Adaptors-in-Brass-Fine-Metric-Adaptors/113199012905?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131231084308%26meid%3Db319bfd474f04de09ddaeb48ba65c3f0%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D113108582347%26itm%3D113199012905%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DDefaultOrganic&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109
> 
> Which gives you M10 or M8 to 1/8 bsp then you would need someting like this
> 
> ...


 I searched adapters and find this, why not install M10 tip?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fitting-Pipe-BSPP-BSP-1-16-Female-to-Metric-M10-M10X1-Male-Gauge-Adapter-P-70-/201797342328

And tip M10:

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-barista-steam-nozzle-m10-6628-p.asp

Look my attached diagram please.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Strumph said:


> I searched adapters and find this, why not install M10 tip?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fitting-Pipe-BSPP-BSP-1-16-Female-to-Metric-M10-M10X1-Male-Gauge-Adapter-P-70-/201797342328
> 
> ...


 That would be OK with the correct adapter but the one you've linked is male on the M10 side (backwards compared with your diagram).


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, sorry.
I was figured out later.. I can't belive it that don't exist anywhere on the Earth a "male" BSP 1/16 thread!! How is that possible? 😲

There is a one page where can built own custom fitting:
https://www.adaptall.com/products/Build-Your-Own-Fitting-Summary.php

I don't know is that expencive a lot?


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Why is that BSP 1/16, when is Gaggia Europe model from Italy? 🤔


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Are you sure that Rancilio wand V2 goes to Classic Pro?

On my wand not exist big nut in the middle of pipe like on v2 version. 🙄🤔

I want buy this from ebay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-V1-V2-Steam-Wand-With-Additional-3-Hole-Tip/281622894975?hash=item419208597f:g:kvAAAOSwOqBbTeWS

Or I must find whole pipe?


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

@*Strumph*

You need to modify the V2 pipe by removing the steam tip and the rubber part then sliding the rancillo nut off and replacing it with your gaggia nut.

Alternatively you can buy a pre-modded one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Modified-Rancilio-Silvia-Gaggia-ESPRESS/dp/B00MZA8OVU

which for some reason is actually cheaper...


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

grumpyjag said:


> @*Strumph*
> 
> You need to modify the V2 pipe by removing the steam tip and the rubber part then sliding the rancillo nut off and replacing it with your gaggia nut.
> 
> ...


 Which nut? I watched video installing wand and I saw that on old gaggia exist nut on the middle of pipe (if we talking of the middle of pipe), but on my Classic Pro on middle there is no nut - the one pipe go in other pipe and there is a buckle which hold in it together (see picture). There is no thread.

I have nut on the end of pipe (on solenoid valve). If you mean that, thats mean I need buy full size of pipe, but on my link which I send you is only half of pipe on Ebay.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Strumph said:


> Which nut? I watched video installing wand and I saw that on old gaggia exist nut on the middle of pipe (if we talking of the middle of pipe), but on my Classic Pro on middle there is no nut - the one pipe go in other pipe and there is a buckle which hold in it together (see picture). There is no thread.
> 
> I have nut on the end of pipe (on solenoid valve). If you mean that, thats mean I need buy full size of pipe, but on my link which I send you is only half of pipe on Ebay.


 I'm sorry, i didn't realise the new steam arm was fitted like that.










Above photo is from pre-modified wand just because it shows the exposed end of the tube. It looks like you could just remove the nut from the wand and buckle it in the same as the gaggia one but as it's a rounded fitting on the rancillio I would be scared of the steam pressure blowing it out. A steal washer would probably resolve it but you would likely need to machine it yourself. Alternatively a full old classic steam assembly would probably work but that is difficult to track down and expensive. You would be cheaper finding a broken gaggia evolution on ebay or gumtree (seen them for £20 from time to time) and stripping out the full steam system including the vavle itself just in case they have changed the fitting on that as well.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Just to add a bit. If you are doing this because steaming milk takes forever this is primarily because steam pressure and temp in the pro is low as a low thing. Fitting a PID (see @MrShades for really good kit) allows you to up the temp setting for steam which makes a world of difference.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Full old tube: https://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk/gaggia-classic-brasscu-steam-tube-for-pannarello-assy

(not 100% sure it fits on new valve)


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yeah I'm wondering what the goal is here. More holes in the tip will make steaming milk harder of you're low on steam power. The steam will come out slower and make it harder to get a whirlpool going.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

'

@StrumphThe component you want to buy from E/bay is not compatible with the Pro wand in post 16.

The wand is retained by a circlip (wire spring) You cannot fit a nut or the ebay wand with 3 hole tip


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

grumpyjag said:


> I'm sorry, i didn't realise the new steam arm was fitted like that.


 Yeah, it seems we understand each other now 😏



El carajillo said:


> @StrumphThe component you want to buy from E/bay is not compatible with the Pro wand in post 16.The wand is retained by a circlip (wire spring) You cannot fit a nut or the ebay wand with 3 hole tip


 It was so close that I almost order it😱 Thank you!



Michael87 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering what the goal is here.


 Michael87. I can made good foam now, but I hope with more holes try to get better foam.

Is there possible create foam like in caffee bar? I mean foam which is strong attached to the milk, when pushed foam with spoon it is not separate, and it looks greasy, more like yogurt then milk! And heavy?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Practice , practice , practice. Get the air into the milk in the first few seconds, then lower the tip further into the milk to get the milk to swirl and incorporate the entrapped air.

Try with the wand tight against the side of the jug, keep the jug very still.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Michael87 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering what the goal is here. More holes in the tip will make steaming milk harder of you're low on steam power. The steam will come out slower and make it harder to get a whirlpool going.


 Definitely - I tried a 3 hole tip with my Rancilio conversion and it was very disappointing


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

If I want buy parts for install Rancilio V3 wand. I need 3 nuts, tube, and holder? Like in Ferrary Espresso.

Someone know which sizes of nuts thread I need? Maybe I can find it in local store.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find they are not standard components, I think the company has them made for the conversion. You would also need the steam tube and additional fittings.

You are trying to fit 2 different kits together. To achieve what you are trying to do you would need to buy both kits and cannibalise them to make the it work.


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

It is again digital messaured for more precise dimensions.

Maybe someone can confirm me that thread exist in Europe.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

@Strumph We should have some single hole steam tips for the Classic Pro available at Shades of Coffee within the next few weeks.

I'll have a few next week and will post some pics and videos then FYI. Suffice it to say, it's not been either cheap or easy getting these!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

MrShades said:


> @Strumph We should have some single hole steam tips for the Classic Pro available at Shades of Coffee within the next few weeks.
> 
> I'll have a few next week and will post some pics and videos then FYI. Suffice it to say, it's not been either cheap or easy getting these!


 Here's a sneak peek...


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm assuming this should make texturing milk a bit easier? I always feel like the standard two holes going in opposite directions can't be the best when trying to roll the milk, I've definitely had more trouble getting used to it than machines with a single steam hole.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You can buy our new single hole steam tip "The One" for the Classic Pro now...

https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/the-one-single-hole-steam-tip-for-the-gaggia-classic-pro


----------

